# Tenshinkan Karate



## RowanAlba (Jan 4, 2005)

I am still looking around for a style but came across the above which I had never heard of before. I have checked out various web sites for more information and wondered if anyone had any experience which they could share with me.

Anyone familiar with this style?


----------



## RowanAlba (Jan 14, 2005)

I feel good!:boing2: .......na na na na na na na!.....the way that I should!:boing2: ....na na na na na na na! :boing2: 

Been to my first class and WOW!
I feel good!:boing2: .......na na na na na na na!.....the way that I should!:boing2: ....na na na na na na na! :boing2: 

*Tenshinkan Combines Karate, Aikido, Jui-Jutsu & Kobudo, using Sabaki Body Evasion, Shifting, Sidestepping, Circular and Jumping Techniques.*


----------



## Miles (Jan 23, 2005)

I am not familiar with this style, can you state what is the name of the founder, who he/she trained with, favorite techniques/tactics, website of main/hombu dojo, etc?

Thanks!

Miles


----------



## RowanAlba (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Miles 
New to this myself...founder is Kancho Mamoru Miwa, the Tenshinkan style Combines Karate, Aikido, Jui-Jitsu & Kobudo, using Sabaki Body Evasion, Shifting, Sidestepping, Circular and Jumping Techniques.
The international website can be found here: http://www.tenshinkan.com


----------



## JAMJTX (Feb 1, 2005)

In looking at the web site, which is all I can really do, I see nothing wrong with it.  
If it looks interesting to you, give it a try.
Try not to spend time looking for the best style to get started.  You will lose a lot of valuable training time and may very well never start.
This will be a good introduction to martial arts for you, even if you don't stick with this style.


----------



## still learning (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello, This karate art looks good. Best of luck in your training and have fun....Aloha


----------



## Vadim (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Rowan! Seems like a good style. How is your training going?

-Vadim


----------



## RowanAlba (Feb 3, 2005)

Vadim said:
			
		

> Hi Rowan! Seems like a good style. How is your training going?
> 
> -Vadim


Absolutely loving it! Finding it hard work as I am overweight and so unfit but the instructors take this into consideration without being patronizing.
Just learning the basics at present (oi zuki, age uke, etc.) and getting familiar with the first kata Taikyoko Shodan.
It's the first "exercise class" I look forward to going to!


----------



## Miles (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you for your answers.  Good luck with your training!

Miles


----------



## Eugene du Plessis (May 25, 2017)

RowanAlba said:


> I am still looking around for a style but came across the above which I had never heard of before. I have checked out various web sites for more information and wondered if anyone had any experience which they could share with me.
> 
> Anyone familiar with this style?


I hold a 3rd Dan in Tenshinkan. This is a Shotokan style meaning the katas are the same JKA with small variations. Tai sabaki techniques are started from yellow belt onward which is different to other Shotokan styles which start tai sabaki's only from shodan onward. This is to prevent meeting aggression head on and rather moving 45 degrees or 90 degrees from line of agression but still keeping contact with the attacker in order to deal with the attack effectively. Goshin jutsu has a complete syllabys including grappling. Tradidional Japanese weapons are also done starting with the Kon/Bo for yellow belts.


----------

